# When it come to being ...



## su123

Bones!!

M'ajudeu amb la traducció? No veig clara, la construcció.

When it come to being lucky she's cursed

Gràcies i bon cap de setmana!!


----------



## kiyama

hola!
què et sembla:
quan és l'hora de/el moment de ser afortunat...
quan toca ser afortunat...
que vagi bé 
kiyama


----------



## Cecilio

Jo el "being lucky" el traduïria més bé per "tenir sort". Moltes expressions que en anglès es construeixen amb el verb "to be" tenen un corresponent català amb "tenir", p.e. _tenir fam/set/por/anys,_ etc.


----------



## su123

Ok, perfecte, moltes gràcies a tots dos!!


----------



## Cecilio

De res, Su!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A veure, tinc una mica de pressa i he llegit el teu post pel damunt, però jo diria alguna cosa del tipus "i, quan en teoria hauria de tenir bona sort/el vent ha de bufar del seu favor/la vida li ha de somriure, les coses se li giren/té mala sort/tot li surt malament.."

Us deixo, que he d'agafar un tren.


----------



## su123

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> A veure, tinc una mica de pressa i he llegit el teu post pel damunt, però jo diria alguna cosa del tipus "i, quan en teoria hauria de tenir bona sort/el vent ha de bufar del seu favor/la vida li ha de somriure, les coses se li giren/té mala sort/tot li surt malament.."
> 
> Us deixo, que he d'agafar un tren.


 

Quina crack que estàs feta, Traductora. Moltes gràcies i bon viatge!!


----------



## kiyama

encantada d'ajudar


----------



## ajohan

Hola i bon cap de setmana a tothom.

No sé dir-vos sobre aquesta traducció però jo pensava que els catalans deien "Pel que fa a ....." o "Quant a ............" per traduir el "When it come*s* to .............". La part més difícil per mi és el "she's cursed" però tampoc s'ha de traduir tot tan literalment.
Què tal "Pel que fa a la sort, mai en té"? i encara menys literal però funcional "És una persona que no té sort mai".
Crec que quan traduim, hem de 'normalitzar' el llenguatge i així sonarà més català en lloc de traduir cada part de cada frase dels textos.


----------



## Cracker Jack

su123 said:


> Bones!!
> 
> M'ajudeu amb la traducció? No veig clara, la construcció.
> 
> When it come to being lucky she's cursed
> 
> Gràcies i bon cap de setmana!!


 
Pel que fa a estar de sort, està maleïda.
................tenir sort,......


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ajohan said:


> Hola i bon cap de setmana a tothom.
> 
> No sé dir-vos sobre aquesta traducció però jo pensava que els catalans deien "Pel que fa a ....." o "Quant a ............" per traduir el "When it come*s* to .............". La part més difícil per mi és el "she's cursed" però tampoc s'ha de traduir tot tan literalment.
> Què tal "Pel que fa a la sort, mai en té"? i encara menys literal però funcional "És una persona que no té sort mai".
> Crec que quan traduim, hem de 'normalitzar' el llenguatge i així sonarà més català en lloc de traduir cada part de cada frase dels textos.


 
Ara que ho dius, Ajohan, penso que tens més raó que un sant, i que aquí tots nosaltres hem aportat traduccions literals... "When it comes to..." sí que és el nostre "Pel que fa a..."/"Quant a...", etc.

*She's very smart, but very clumsy when it comes to sports.*

*He's useless when it comes to cooking.*


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hi ha diverses maneres d'expresar la frase ''When it comes to.'' 

''In terms of luck, she is hapless/cursed.''
''Luckwise,...'' (informal)
''Speaking of luck...''
''In the luck department,...'' (informal)

Dites frases transmeten el mateix signficat.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cracker Jack said:


> ''Speaking of luck...''
> ''In the luck department,...'' (informal)


 
Mai no l'havia sentida! Que bo! Es fa servir molt, Cracker Jack?


----------



## Cracker Jack

No gairé.  Però si ho dius, s'entendria.  De fet, hi va haver showmen d'Estats Units, (no recordo qui era) que ho deia en directe (no estic segur però crec que Oprah i Ellen ho van dir).  Com he dit, és massa col.loquial.  A vegades hi ha gags o spoofs (no sé com es diuen en català) en què els actors utilitzen aquesta expressió.


----------



## Cracker Jack

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Mai no l'havia sentida! Que bo! Es fa servir molt, Cracker Jack?


 
Hola TPS.  Si et fa servir, vull compartir-te una cosa.  Ara estic llegint ''Cell'' per Stephen King, una novel.la de tema apocalíptic amb criatures gairebé ''zombies'' que només la seva imaginació pot donar forma.  A la pàgina 141 del capítol 18 de l'edició publicada per POCKET BOOKS, es pot trobar aquest paràgraf:

     ''She was smart enough - and compassionate enough, maybe that, too - not to say like _Whatever, _but Clay could see she was getting low in the patience *department*...''

Pensava que t'interessaria això i espero que et serveixi.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I tant, fantàstic, Cracker! Gaudeixo molt amb les referències literàries i musicals: sens cap mena de dubte, aporten el millor i més fiable context! 

Això sí: Stephen King is not my cup of tea at all! Quina porrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------

